# Italian Citizenship by Marriage



## ITalyUK (Feb 12, 2016)

Hello. 

I'm about to apply for my Italian citizenship by marriage via the new online system. Just a question to see if anyone has done this process yet? When you took your original documents to the Consulate, did they keep them, and also, did your translated birth certificate need an apostile? Or just the original? 

A lot of info online, but some not so clear...also no one has updated with this new process. Any help or suggestions welcome. 

Thanks


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

ITalyUK said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'm about to apply for my Italian citizenship by marriage via the new online system. Just a question to see if anyone has done this process yet? When you took your original documents to the Consulate, did they keep them, and also, did your translated birth certificate need an apostile? Or just the original?
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have recently done my residency in my local commune. They did keep my original marriage certificate but I did ask for a photocopy to be made and they obliged. They didn't ask for my birth certificate but I haven't done citizenship.

Regards

Kenzo


----------

